# Update: Suns, Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M deal



## Basel

> According to league sources, an “ominous development” has arisen with sides still “very far apart” in contract negotiations. It has even escalated to the point where the “relationship is on the express lane to being ruined,” a source with knowledge of the situation informed CSNNW.com.
> 
> The Suns offered Bledsoe a four-year, $48 million deal with declining salaries each year, two sources said. That proposal was quickly turned down. Bledsoe’s camp is putting a max price tag on the player Suns Head Coach Jeff Hornacek called “a Top-10 player in the NBA in coming years”, another source said.
> 
> Phoenix has made it known publicly and repeatedly that they intend to match any offer sheets competitors issue out to Bledsoe. This tactic has succeeded in scaring away any potential suitors so far. However, the effort by the Suns to undermine Bledsoe’s market is what has angered Bledsoe and his reps and led to a standoff in which the relationship is now on the verge of being irreparable, we’re told.
> 
> Other teams that are/were in the process of dealing with their own restricted free agents (Utah, Detroit, Houston) chose not to use the public scare tactics this summer, another factor that has Bledsoe feeling chilly at the thought of a return to the desert, a source said.


http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2014/07/30/morning-shootaround-july-30/#suns


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*

**** Bledsoe.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*

I don't see how saying they'll match any offer is a scare tactic. Teams do it all the time. Its the fact that Bledsoe wants the max and no one wants to pay him that much.

If anyone is using tactics, its Bledsoe and his agent. Going out saying how terrible Phoenix is for using his RFA rights and not treating him like a regular UFA. It's utter nonsense. If I'm Phoenix I'm looking for a sign and trade.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*



R-Star said:


> I don't see how saying they'll match any offer is a scare tactic. Teams do it all the time. Its the fact that Bledsoe wants the max and no one wants to pay him that much.
> 
> If anyone is using tactics, its Bledsoe and his agent. Going out saying how terrible Phoenix is for using his RFA rights and not treating him like a regular UFA. It's utter nonsense. If I'm Phoenix I'm looking for a sign and trade.


Couldn't agree more. Bledsoe is pissy because he just realized that nobody wants to pay him what he wants. And he's blaming it on the Suns. Most teams make a point to say that they will match an offer sheet, because that's what you have to say. Nobody is going to come out and be like "ya if somebody offers him a contract we will probably let him leave" because that would be idiotic.

Bledsoe isn't worth the max because of his injury history. And at this point any sign and trade the Suns could do is effectively ruined because other teams know Bledsoe doesn't want to be here so they don't have to offer much. Personally I call his bluff. He has 3 options, take his QO and play for us and be unrestricted next summer, accept our fair 4y/48m deal or he can refuse to sign and sit out a year.

I'm shocked that he hasn't come to terms with the fact the market isn't there for him and just accepted a contract that gives him $50 MILLION ! Jesus, Bledsoe what have you done to deserve max and act like this premadonna.


----------



## Bubbles

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*



R-Star said:


> I don't see how saying they'll match any offer is a scare tactic. Teams do it all the time. Its the fact that Bledsoe wants the max and no one wants to pay him that much.
> 
> If anyone is using tactics, its Bledsoe and his agent. Going out saying how terrible Phoenix is for using his RFA rights and not treating him like a regular UFA. It's utter nonsense. *If I'm Phoenix I'm looking for a sign and trade.*


Hopefully they give Milwaukee a good price.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*



Bubbles said:


> Hopefully they give Milwaukee a good price.


Orenthal James Mayo?


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*

In my mind, he's no better than Jrue Holiday who just got a 4/40 million contract last year. So the Suns giving Bledsoe 4/48 is paying a premium to be nice to the new guy.


----------



## Madstrike

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*

Drama queen. If he is so sure he is worth the max other teams would have offered him already...


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*



> Report: Suns discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe
> 
> 
> The Suns and Eric Bledsoe are at an impasse in contract negotiations, but since Bledsoe is a restricted free agent, Phoenix holds all the leverage.
> 
> Bledsoe wants a five-year max contract, but the Suns were only willing to go as high as four years and $48 million — which, frankly, seems fair for someone with career averages of 8.7 points and 3.4 assists in four NBA seasons, and who has had injuries limit him in two of those four years, including last season in Phoenix.
> 
> When healthy, however, Bledsoe has shown the value that he seeks. He averaged 17.7 points, 4.7 rebounds, 5.5 assists and 1.6 steals in Phoenix last year, but again, durability is a concern, as he was able to make just 43 regular season appearances.
> 
> Bledsoe has one way to shift the negotiations in his favor, but it’s extremely risky. He can sign to play for one year under the qualifying offer of $3.7 million, and then pursue bigger money as an unrestricted free agent the following summer — an option that gets more likely with each passing day.
> 
> If it gets to that point, however, it’s virtually guaranteed that Bledsoe will bolt Phoenix in free agency, in part due to the bad blood created by the way this scenario is playing out. The Suns would be wise to look at their options in a trade for Bledsoe, so that they don’t lose a player of his caliber without getting something of worth to replace him — and the latest report says the team is doing exactly that.
> 
> From Jude LaCava at Fox Sports 910 (via Dave King at Bright Side of the Sun):
> 
> “I’ll tell you this, and I think this is the first time it’s reported,” Jude LaCava said on Tuesday. “I do believe in my NBA sources. You can take this to the bank, so to speak, the Suns are now discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe.”
> 
> “That’s the new chapter to this and I wouldn’t back off of that information. I think it’s 100% correct.”
> 
> It would be the smart thing to do on Phoenix’s side, if in fact things in the relationship have gone so far south. The problem for Bledsoe remains the same, though, which is that he wants a five-year max deal — and there don’t appear to be any suitors for him at that price.


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....cussing-trade-possibilities-for-eric-bledsoe/


----------



## Basel

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*

Lakers.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*

Trade possibilities for a maxed Bledsoe? Who would consider doing that deal? I guess the Lakers would be in play. Knicks? Brooklyn? Then I guess there's always Philly. They've got all that space to play with. Would they consider moving MCW for him?


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*

What about Detroit? Could a Greg Monroe for Bledsoe double sign-and-trade make some sense for both teams???


----------



## Bogg

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*

*Paging the Milwaukee Bucks* *Paging the Milwaukee Bucks*


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*



Bogg said:


> *Paging the Milwaukee Bucks* *Paging the Milwaukee Bucks*


That's another team he would fit perfectly on. I wonder if they would consider sending Larry Sanders back to the Suns. A trade like that could benefit both teams.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*

**** Bledsoe. Dude acts like he's Chris Paul or something. Doesn't deserve the max and is not making a good name for himself right now.


----------



## Kreutz35

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*



RollWithEm said:


> That's another team he would fit perfectly on. I wonder if they would consider sending Larry Sanders back to the Suns. A trade like that could benefit both teams.


I don't think they give up Sanders, but some combination of Knight, Henson, and Ilyasova could very much be in play. 

Then again, if I'm the Bucks' management, I'd say everyone's available except Giannis and Jabari.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*



Basel said:


> Lakers.


stop it


----------



## Basel

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*



e-monk said:


> stop it



Stop what?


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*



Kreutz35 said:


> if I'm the Bucks' management, I'd say everyone's available except Giannis and Jabari.


Exactly. Those three alone could give the Bucks an unbelievable young core.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*

I don't see any possibilities with the Lakers since I'm guessing Randle would be off the table. Nets I'm sure what they could offer that would intrigue the Suns. We want no part of Deron Williams or Joe Johnson I'm guessing. That leaves basically Brook Lopez as the only piece that could be of interest since they don't really have anything in terms of young talent. We could get Mason Plumlee and have our team be nothing but brothers. Plumlee's start Morris' back him up. Sixers I'm not sure would be willing to give up any young pieces for Bledsoe. Magic maybe? Maybe something around Gordon?

Bucks I could see something with Henson/Sanders/Ilyasova involved. Possibily Knight. But I personally wouldn't want Knight or Ilyasova. Knight I'm just not a fan of and Ily I like but he clearly has some consistency/stability/health issues. Sanders I would be interested in but I could see the Suns possibly not liking his contract coupled with his off the court issues.

Problem is when trying to trade him you run into the same issues Bledsoe ran into when asking for a contract, everyone has a PG. So most aren't willing to give up all that much for a potentially injury prone PG with a half season of production and demands of a max contract. 

Any chance Bledsoe turns into a Bonzi Wells/Latrell Sprewell? Turning down a contract because he wants more but then he doesn't get shit?


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*



l0st1 said:


> Any chance Bledsoe turns into a Bonzi Wells/Latrell Sprewell? Turning down a contract because he wants more but then he doesn't get shit?


Nah. He's too young, not as mercurial, and a better defender than either of those two.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*



RollWithEm said:


> Nah. He's too young, not as mercurial, and a better defender than either of those two.


But has more injury concerns and bigger demands. Though I do agree that he will land somewhere but I'm curious if this will be a defining moment in his career. I have to think other teams are watching the situation and see how he's acting. I mean, I know I'm a bit biased as a Suns fan but I do feel like the Suns have done everything the right way and haven't treated him poorly or said anything to bash Bledsoe in the media. So to me it seems like he is a premadonna and teams will probably take notice of that


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*

Spree was an impact defender. But yeah Bledsoe hasn't reached the diva level of those two at this point (yet, quickly ascending though).


Either way, Gambo came out and said that there may have been teams calling about Bledsoe... but Suns have not reached out to any teams at this time.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*

And unless the Bucks are including unprotected picks.. I'm interested in nothing on that roster aside from Parker or Giannis.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*

Send Bledsoe to Minnesota for Rubio and pick?


----------



## roux

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*



Maravilla said:


> And unless the Bucks are including unprotected picks.. I'm interested in nothing on that roster aside from Parker or Giannis.


For a guy you are going to lose anyways? The Bucks would rather let him sign the QO and take a shot at signing him outright in a year than give up unprotected firsts. The suns have little leverage in this situation.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: Report: Relationship between Suns, Bledsoe nearly ‘irrepairable’*



Basel said:


> Stop what?


stop suggesting that the Lakers will do something as stupid as offering an injury prone player whose career averages are 8-3-3 a max/max contract - God forbid they do that


----------



## Basel

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*

Oh I didn't even read the article. Yeah, **** giving him a max deal. He hasn't proved he's worth it at all


----------



## XXV

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*

Bledsoe knows what he's worth. The Suns are trying to lock this guy down at WAY below market value because in 2 years, there won't be a salary cap and a guy like Bledsoe will go for $15-18 million per year in free agency. If he's getting paid $8-10 million a year, think of the score they can command in return for him. Every team knows the rules are going to change in a few years. That's why guys like Ricky Rubio want a max deal. They don't want to get locked into crummy deals before the new CBA starts.

Sucks for Bledsoe because he doesn't have public support behind him. There's too strong of a case against him being a max player based on his history and the Suns were successful without him with Dragic. They also just signed IT. And it's easy to think, "if you were a max player, someone would've offered you a max deal!"


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*



XXV said:


> Bledsoe knows what he's worth. The Suns are trying to lock this guy down at WAY below market value because in 2 years, there won't be a salary cap and a guy like Bledsoe will go for $15-18 million per year in free agency. If he's getting paid $8-10 million a year, think of the score they can command in return for him. Every team knows the rules are going to change in a few years. That's why guys like Ricky Rubio want a max deal. They don't want to get locked into crummy deals before the new CBA starts.
> 
> Sucks for Bledsoe because he doesn't have public support behind him. There's too strong of a case against him being a max player based on his history and the Suns were successful without him with Dragic. They also just signed IT. And it's easy to think, "if you were a max player, someone would've offered you a max deal!"


Funny how you are the only person that thinks this, well outside of Bledsoe and his camp. Suns are not trying to get him for WAY below market value, or below market value in any way. You know why? Because we have offered him the most money so that means we ARE the market value. 

He doesn't have public support because he's out of line with his demands. He hasn't proven anything hasn't stayed healthy,and has had multiple surgeries on his knees. What exactly has he done to make him a max contract? Pretty much every report I've read, whether it be fans, bloggers, media talking heads, or "unnamed executives", has said the Suns offer is completely reasonable and fair. It's a good deal for the Suns but it's also a reasonable contract for Bledsoe to expect given his career path so far. It COULD be below what he's worth if his injuries stop and he can consistently put up the number he did for the first half of last season, or it COULD be an overpay if his injuries continue and completely slow him down. He depends heavily on his athleticism and if his injuries starting to cut into that his game will take a hit.

As for your reasoning of players wanting max because they don't want to get screwed before the new CBA, well the new CBA(and TV deal that will be signed soon) will only HELP their contract demands. Why do you think some players are looking at signing short term contracts so they can take advantage of the added revenue of the new television deal? Hell, Lebron flat out said that's why he signed a two year contract in Cleveland. Bledsoe wants max for the same reason Amare Stoudemire wanted max. He's trying to get locked up for big money because of potential injury concerns. And yes I realize their injuries are different but the concept is the same.


----------



## XXV

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*



l0st1 said:


> Funny how you are the only person that thinks this, well outside of Bledsoe and his camp. Suns are not trying to get him for WAY below market value, or below market value in any way. You know why? Because we have offered him the most money so that means we ARE the market value.
> 
> He doesn't have public support because he's out of line with his demands. He hasn't proven anything hasn't stayed healthy,and has had multiple surgeries on his knees. What exactly has he done to make him a max contract? Pretty much every report I've read, whether it be fans, bloggers, media talking heads, or "unnamed executives", has said the Suns offer is completely reasonable and fair. It's a good deal for the Suns but it's also a reasonable contract for Bledsoe to expect given his career path so far. It COULD be below what he's worth if his injuries stop and he can consistently put up the number he did for the first half of last season, or it COULD be an overpay if his injuries continue and completely slow him down. He depends heavily on his athleticism and if his injuries starting to cut into that his game will take a hit.
> 
> As for your reasoning of players wanting max because they don't want to get screwed before the new CBA, well the new CBA(and TV deal that will be signed soon) will only HELP their contract demands. Why do you think some players are looking at signing short term contracts so they can take advantage of the added revenue of the new television deal? Hell, Lebron flat out said that's why he signed a two year contract in Cleveland. Bledsoe wants max for the same reason Amare Stoudemire wanted max. He's trying to get locked up for big money because of potential injury concerns. And yes I realize their injuries are different but the concept is the same.


I don't think it's about basketball. I think it's a business decision for Phoenix, and I actually think it's the right one. But from Bledsoe's perspective, I can understand why he's frustrated. 

And he doesn't have public support because working stiffs like us can't fathom turning down a chance to play indoor basketball for free, let alone for a few million dollars a year. Whenever a player and a team get into a dispute about money, the public always leans towards to team.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*

Steph Curry struggled with injuries. The Warriors got him for a major discount ($44M over 4yrs). Bledsoe is being offered a million more per year than that... even though he has dealt with some of the same injury issues. Just food for thought.


----------



## XXV

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*



RollWithEm said:


> Steph Curry struggled with injuries. The Warriors got him for a major discount ($44M over 4yrs). Bledsoe is being offered a million more per year than that... even though he has dealt with some of the same injury issues. Just food for thought.


Tyreke Evans, 4 years/$44 million. I doubt the Suns would trade Bledsoe for Evans, which shows Bledsoe is worth more than that.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*



XXV said:


> Tyreke Evans, 4 years/$44 million. I doubt the Suns would trade Bledsoe for Evans, which shows Bledsoe is worth more than that.


The Pelicans franchise also gave an over-the-hill and fading Peja Stojakovic 5 years for $63 mil. You cannot gauge true market value based on that front office.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*



XXV said:


> I don't think it's about basketball. I think it's a business decision for Phoenix, and I actually think it's the right one. But from Bledsoe's perspective, I can understand why he's frustrated.
> 
> And he doesn't have public support because working stiffs like us can't fathom turning down a chance to play indoor basketball for free, let alone for a few million dollars a year. Whenever a player and a team get into a dispute about money, the public always leans towards to team.


I get why he's frustrated too, he's trying to get as much money as he can even though it's out of line and he hasn't earned it. But the fact that he's putting the Suns on blast and is acting like they are being unreasonable and , I guess, in essence cheating by using the RFA rules is asinine. If he was worth more then more teams would have gone after him or the Suns would have offered more.

That may be true but I don't think that discredits the reasoning for the general public to think Bledsoe is being a tool. Even people the basketball world are of the opinion he is out of line. And I don't think the public would be that delusional about the contracts. If for instance the Suns offer Dragic 7-8M next summer and he gets pissed like Bledsoe is, I don't think the public would side with the Suns because they realize it's a lowball. Bledsoe's offer is not a lowball, it is completely on point with what he was produced so far. And really depending on your perspective it is an overpay based on his career so far. We are paying 12M because of his potential vs health risk. He seems to be wanting to get paid on potential and ignore the health risk.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*



RollWithEm said:


> Steph Curry struggled with injuries. The Warriors got him for a major discount ($44M over 4yrs). Bledsoe is being offered a million more per year than that... even though he has dealt with some of the same injury issues. Just food for thought.


Exactly, and Curry had already produced 2 good years before the injuries hit. He played 80 and 74 games respectively in his first two seasons, producing 18.5ppg 6apg 1.7spg on great percentages(47,44, 90). Then he had a injury riddled year and a slight bounce back year with some flare ups. So at least he had proved what he was. I don't think a half season of Bledsoe producing was enough to justify it. 

Honestly this Bledsoe situation all comes down to he doesn't, and never did, want to play for the Suns. So him demanding a max and then playing it off like he's innocent and the Suns are jerks is him forcing his way out while trying to save some face. Otherwise he would just compromise by having 2 years guaranteed and 3rd/4th years and player options.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*



XXV said:


> Tyreke Evans, 4 years/$44 million. I doubt the Suns would trade Bledsoe for Evans, which shows Bledsoe is worth more than that.


You can't compare contracts that way. Just because Evans makes that much doesn't automatically make Bledsoe worth more. Klay Thompson is better than Joe Johnson, does that mean Klay should be making 25M a year?


----------



## XXV

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*



l0st1 said:


> You can't compare contracts that way. Just because Evans makes that much doesn't automatically make Bledsoe worth more. Klay Thompson is better than Joe Johnson, does that mean Klay should be making 25M a year?


Well, I agree, you can't take other deals into account because the league is always changing and valuing different things. 

Which is why I don't think Bledsoe's history is nearly as important as everyone is making it out to be when deciding what he's worth all things considered.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*



XXV said:


> Well, I agree, you can't take other deals into account because the league is always changing and valuing different things.
> 
> Which is why I don't think Bledsoe's history is nearly as important as everyone is making it out to be when deciding what he's worth all things considered.


See, I don't think those are comparable. You comparing contracts given to different players at different times by different teams isn't equivalent to using a players history to judge his value. Bledsoe has had consistent health issues, he relies heavily on his athleticism which will clearly be impacted by injuries before less athletic player. And he has only had 1/2 a season of productive play that would warrant anything even NEAR the contract the Suns have offered let alone a max contract. I think those are completely relevant to a contract offer.


----------



## XXV

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*



l0st1 said:


> See, I don't think those are comparable. You comparing contracts given to different players at different times by different teams isn't equivalent to using a players history to judge his value. Bledsoe has had consistent health issues, he relies heavily on his athleticism which will clearly be impacted by injuries before less athletic player. And he has only had 1/2 a season of productive play that would warrant anything even NEAR the contract the Suns have offered let alone a max contract. I think those are completely relevant to a contract offer.


So if he didn't have injury concerns, what would be an ideal price for Bledsoe? If you were starting a team and you were going to have him, what do you think would be a reasonable deal for him?


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*



XXV said:


> So if he didn't have injury concerns, what would be an ideal price for Bledsoe? If you were starting a team and you were going to have him, what do you think would be a reasonable deal for him?


If he did not have any health concerns, as in no surgeries or potential long term damage? It would obviously raise, and I could see teams being more comfortable with offering a max contract. If you are saying no injuries mean he had a full year in Phoenix putting up those numbers then sure Max is probably in the ball park. It would be be up to the team to decide if one year of production is worth max and for the smaller/talent deprived markets they'd probably throw a max at him. Though the abundance of PGs will still hurt his value.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514596171877449729


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Update: Suns reportedly discussing trade possibilities for Eric Bledsoe*



XXV said:


> Tyreke Evans, 4 years/$44 million. I doubt the Suns would trade Bledsoe for Evans, which shows Bledsoe is worth more than that.


What about Jrue Holiday? He put up very comparable numbers for the pelicans and got a 4yr/$40mil contract. I would bet that many people on here would seriously consider a trade of Holiday for Bledsoe.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*

Welp...

I have to reconcile this guy's still going to be on this team



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514893545384460289


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*



Dissonance said:


> Welp...
> 
> I have to reconcile this guy's still going to be on this team
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514893545384460289


Sooo...... he just got the max? Just like that? How exactly do they negotiate? Blackmail? Photos with Lebron? 10 free Sizzler coupons? WOW! 2mil/yr inrease plus an extra year.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*



Hyperion said:


> Sooo...... he just got the max? Just like that? How exactly do they negotiate? Blackmail? Photos with Lebron? 10 free Sizzler coupons? WOW! 2mil/yr inrease plus an extra year.


Brightside of The Sun site said his full MAX is over 80M. So, he got less then but a lot more than $48m originally offered.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*



Hyperion said:


> Sooo...... he just got the max? Just like that? How exactly do they negotiate? Blackmail? Photos with Lebron? 10 free Sizzler coupons? WOW! 2mil/yr inrease plus an extra year.


Its less than the max(80/5), if he stays healthy it should be one of the better non-rookie contracts in basketball.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*



Dissonance said:


> Brightside of The Sun site said his full MAX is over 80M. So, he got less then but a lot more than $48m originally offered.





Coach Fish said:


> Its less than the max(80/5), if he stays healthy it should be one of the better non-rookie contracts in basketball.


yeah the max was 5/84million. I get that he wanted max years so that would be 60million and halfway between the two is 70 million, but they negotiated against themselves. I'ts not a bad contract unless he blows out his knee next year, which is a real possibility. The Suns must have received great news about his knee and offseason training. I'm glad Bled will get the opportunity to prove himself as a franchise level player. He may have a breakout season this year.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Suns, Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*

Still wondering about what this means for Goran with his ETO next yr but we're close to signing Zoran Dragic - probably to help entice him.

2 PG system where Bled/Goran are starters, Thomas and Zoran off bench works. Ennis is going D-League.

Worried about our front court though. Hopefully, Len becomes less fragile and takes a step.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Update: Suns, Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*

Figure the Suns told him to go out and see what he could get.. Bledsoe seemingly was bailed out by Minnesota when they said they would pay him his max. So when they came to the table both sides were willing to work on a deal.

Hope he plays up to the dollar amount... Which I wouldn't be as concerned about if health wasn't a factor. I think that as long as his knee holds up, he will make good on that contract.

Thank god for the training staff!


----------



## 29380

*Re: Update: Suns, Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514906535756304384


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Update: Suns, Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*



Maravilla said:


> Figure the Suns told him to go out and see what he could get.. Bledsoe seemingly was bailed out by Minnesota when they said they would pay him his max. So when they came to the table both sides were willing to work on a deal.
> 
> Hope he plays up to the dollar amount... Which I wouldn't be as concerned about if health wasn't a factor. I think that as long as his knee holds up, he will make good on that contract.
> 
> Thank god for the training staff!


Sarver came out and literally told Paul that "We want to negotiate". I think that this was the number they had pegged for Bledsoe all along. I have no idea what Rich Paul was doing with this. Maybe he was treating this like an NFL holdout or something. 

By the way, I am coining Dragonbled for the Suns backcourt. It will catch on.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Update: Suns, Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*

Wasn't it already the "SlashBros"?


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Update: Suns, Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*

Is it definitely not a sign-and-trade, then?


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: Update: Suns, Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*

It is a good move, the reasons:

1. If Bledsoe walks, Dragic may also walk ( he will be unrestricted FA). If both of them walk, Suns are doomed.

2. Bledsoe fits into Head Coach's system (play small guys).

3. Bledsoe has some trade values this coming season. Example: Wolves offer Rubio and Young.


----------

